# GeoMan Gear SUCKS!



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

BELIEVE IT. 

I bought these lights alot having to do with the recommendations here on MTBR but I'm literally at the point of taking my lights and running them over or doing a YOUTUBE video and smashing them with a sledge hammer. For over 8 months I've been trying to get replacement batteries for DEFECTIVE ones that potentially CATCH on fire spontaneously. So what happens? I fill out the paper work , get the forms filled out and the batteries disposed of properly - all signed paperwork...this in June 2011...still no batteries and every time I email to ask them they say they will get back to me in few days...that was in August, that was in December, that is now 10 days ago.

I thought this company stood for quality and good service but from what I've been dealing with they are absolutely terrible in following through with even their most minor promise of contacting me to give me an update.

I've officially given up trying to get batteries for this - I'll probably put these on ebay and start anew. I'm not sure but one thing I'm sure of, from here on in I'm going to make a point of telling everyone what a terrible experience I had with this company -and to warn others. 

It's almost like they hope a certain percentage of people will just give up and they wont' have to deal with me. 

GEOMANGEAR are you out there?????? Thought so. 


:madman::madman::madman::madman::madman::madman:


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow. Don't hold anything back there.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

zenmster said:


> I'm literally at the point of taking my lights and running them over or doing a YOUTUBE video and smashing them with a sledge hammer.


Do it.
You'll feel much better. :thumbsup:


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

It's been almost a freaking year and they've just been like "oh, we need a few days and we''ll get back to you" and then months will pass or we'll have to check with our (I think it was) a third party company they were contracting out to keep track of all that - "and we'll get back to you" - another 4 months...it's "udderly" ridiculous that a company like this has treated someone who LOVED them, I mean absolutely LOVED them so terribly. 

I used to sing high praises to anyone that would listen - I can't believe how poorly they've treated me. 

CAVEAT EMPTOR


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Wow what a bummer that you haven't got your battery yet, but what you describe is so totally out of character for Geomangear there has to be another side of the story .. I guess for every 500 successful claims there has to be one with issues looks like you won the lottery and not for the good.
If what you say is true and I have no reason to doubt you if your claim was sent in June it should have been processed a long time ago sounds like it got lost in the swarm of 20,000 other claims. I'm sure Geoman will make it right by you. remember they are just a couple of fellow mt bikers trying to sell some lights:thumbsup:*


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Soooo. How much for your light?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Der Juicen (Oct 7, 2010)

kikoraa said:


> Soooo. How much for your light?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## LiveFreeThenDie (Mar 21, 2010)

Perhaps your email is getting marked as spam and no one is reading it. Perhaps a telephone call would be more productive. I feel your frustration, but being calm and asking questions politely will most likely get you a more helpful response.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Going online and throwing vendors under the bus is a 2-year old way of handling it. It appears from my reading on here that they are responsive. Finally, its a sub-$100 lightset....sometimes you get what you pay for and assume that risk when buying to save money/online. This is the cruxt of the LBS vs. online debate. If you pay $300 at the shop for lghts and there is an issue, you can walk in and take it back. I would have just bought new lights and moved on. When the new batteries showed up I would have craigslisted it. I just spent $175 at Geoman for MJ-808s instead of >$300 at the LBS to save money. For that much, I assume that risk and won't cry if I get screwed b/c I made the decision to save money with a cheaper product. You can be pissed at them, but just handle it through them, not on here.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

tigeo said:


> going online and throwing vendors under the bus is a 2-year old way of handling it. It appears from my reading on here that they are responsive. Finally, its a sub-$100 lightset....sometimes you get what you pay for and assume that risk when buying to save money/online. This is the cruxt of the lbs vs. Online debate. If you pay $300 at the shop for lghts and there is an issue, you can walk in and take it back. I would have just bought new lights and moved on. When the new batteries showed up i would have craigslisted it. I just spent $175 at geoman for mj-808s instead of >$300 at the lbs to save money. For that much, i assume that risk and won't cry if i get screwed b/c i made the decision to save money with a cheaper product. You can be pissed at them, but just handle it through them, not on here.


+1000


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Zenmaster, I just wanted to touch upon the battery type you opted for. Due to the overwhelming response to their voluntary recall, Geoman was inundated. The free 4.5 mAh replacement option specifically was hardest to fill as it was free and just about everyone jumped on the band wagon. Consequently, a bunch of us opted for the 2nd option - a 6.0 mAh battery upgrade for US$25. The wait time for this was significantly less compared to the 1st. 

As already mentioned, simply pick up the phone and give them a call. There's no doubt in my mind that you'll get everything sorted. In this modern day and age, emails and sms seem to have replaced the more traditional way of personal interaction. IME, especially when things don't go smoothly, voice to voice is the more effective conduit when addressing issues (proper etiquette definitely helps)

Good luck!


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

*Not a spam issue because they respond to me....*

my emails are getting to them - they're getting to them because I get emails like the one below and then nothing for months on end:

On Tue, Aug 16, 2011 at 08:05, <[email protected]> wrote:

While we wish we could, we are not sending out confirmations that we received customer's claims or the status of the replacements because that would add another expense to this already overwhelming cost and reduce the money we would have to buy more batteries.

We have hired a very competent, expert recall administrator and are working our way through the thousands claims received so far and as of 7/21/2011 have completely finalized and shipped 35% of all approved claims.

We continue to receive more battery shipments and send out large numbers of claims each week, but it will take a couple months to complete this recall process.

Here's more information on the recall timeline:

Recall Timeline : GeoMan Gear, The best products, the best prices, & Lightnin Fast service!

Thanks,

Geomangear


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been calm and polite for 9 months. For me that's a darn good long time.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll have to check on how much but are you saying that how much I spent on my lights should matter on how I'm mistreated? If I buy anything and I mean anything from REI or Eddie Bauer - something goes wrong with it and they will replaced it. Whether it's a $10 item or $1000 thing - it matters not. Are you saying that GeoManGear doesnt' carry that standard? If so then that's my bad for trusting word of mouth but seriously who does that and expects to survive long-term?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

zenmster said:


> my emails are getting to them - they're getting to them because I get emails like the one below and then nothing for months on end:
> 
> On Tue, Aug 16, 2011 at 08:05, <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> ...


*Your kidding! Right? HE DIDN'T GET BACK TO YOU. you act he was your best friend and stole your girlfriend.
You will get your batteries give it a rest. They are doing more for you that any other Magicshine retailer would.*


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

Rukuman - I just literally joined here and have been reading threads. I feel compelled, however, to say that you're a pretty rude person. I can totally understand Zs position. What you've highlighted doesn''t make anything a slam dunk and if you don't have anything constructive to say or at least put it in a polite manner - why are you even responding? Did you not kick your dog enough this morning? Geesh.


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

BTW, neither I or you know how many emails were exchanged so you've basically pissed on someone based on a single email. Didn't Z say he has had multiple experiences? If so then this is just one of potentially many frustrating events.


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

I cannot believe the tone of some of you people here. You're like the 1% - the real rude ones.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

CrankyPooper said:


> Rukuman - I just literally joined here and have been reading threads. I feel compelled, however, to say that you're a pretty rude person. I can totally understand Zs position. What you've highlighted doesn''t make anything a slam dunk and if you don't have anything constructive to say or at least put it in a polite manner - why are you even responding? Did you not kick your dog enough this morning? Geesh.


*NICE!!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Retailers rarely promise convenience with warranties..especially online ones. Did they promise a timeframe for a replacement, or just a replacement?


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

That's a really good question TiGeo....Z? I think though it's weird that one would have to ask for that and be kept on the "line" as it were...I mean if Z is an active biker and likes to ride the night shift...how do you do that with a battery-less set of lights?

Z do you have another set of lights? 

I just posted a question to the forum on their top 3 light companies related to quality of product and customer service...I'm about to plop some $ down on lights and definitely willing to pay a little more for good - actually really good customer service...

Too bad Eddie Bauer doesn't sell bike stuff - I'd be all over that. Their customer service really rocks!


----------



## abacojeff (Aug 17, 2008)

CrankyPooper said:


> I cannot believe the tone of some of you people here. You're like the 1% - the real rude ones.


Where's the love CrankyPooper... where's the love?

Sometime I pick up my big fluffy ragdoll-long-hair-Siamese cat and give him a hug to cheer him up... he usually just farts on me.

What does this have to do with anything, not much...

but then again your comments don't have much to do with anything either.

Sometimes it's ironic - you're giving somebody a hardtime about giving somebody else a hardtime about something else... how's that go again?


----------



## abacojeff (Aug 17, 2008)

CrankyPooper said:


> I just posted a question to the forum on their top 3 light companies related to quality of product and customer service...I'm about to plop some $ down on lights and definitely willing to pay a little more for good - actually really good customer service...
> 
> 
> > Gretna Bikes/Lupine Lights;
> ...


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Cranky, how better do you think Geoman could have handled this? He has to recall and replace ~10K batteries. This takes time in processing, manufacturing, etc. Again, convenience isn't always guaranteed; he will get his battery, it will just take a long time. If he got an email a week saying "We still don't have them" I bet this guy would still say "GEOMAN SUCKS". If this were me, I would have purchased the better battery for a whopping $25 (less than tank of gas) that was available faster and called it done. You can buy a complete battery/light for $75. Problems happen, deal with them and move on.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

CrankyPooper said:


> I cannot believe the tone of some of you people here. You're like the 1% - the real rude ones.


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

*I don't know about you guys*

but waiting 9 months and not even getting confirmation that they had all the appropriate paperwork (or did I misunderstand?) and being kept in the dark -that's pretty dang lame.

Apparently they subcontracted out to a company to help them...how hard would it have been to create a table which I'm sure they have of the people who have submitted the paperwork and are in the cue? They could even through a simple script create a pw - based webpage/table so you would only see your information and keep others private. I'm a NOVICE programmer and I could do that in my sleep with both hands tied behind my back.


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

you know abacojeff - at first I was laughing with you, then you disappointed me. Ah well, such is life.


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

SUPERJET - NOW THAT WAS FUNNY!!!!!! lol


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone else get the feeling that zenmster wasn't getting the answers he wanted so he is now crankypooper continuing the fight as a '3rd party'?


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

*Cranky Pooper is*

Interesting hypothesis...don't know what to say about that...would you like me to submit to a polygraph? I can also send you some dna if you'd like. Talk about paranoid people. Wow.:eekster:


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

Interesting forum. I never thought to join groups like this because I posited it would be boring and uneventful- but quite honestly it's like one big dysfunctional family.


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

This is a question to the entire group who's reading this - did anyone actually see or experience these batteries blow up or go on fire? Zen?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

CrankyPooper said:


> This is a question to the entire group who's reading this - did anyone actually see or experience these batteries blow up or go on fire? Zen?


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

Rakuman - I was wondering what you looked like! Next time nix the striped shirt - it's just "not you!'


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

CrankyPooper said:


> This is a question to the entire group who's reading this - did anyone actually see or experience these batteries blow up or go on fire? Zen?


I bought an MS light of a guy on ebay. 
6 months later BAM! Herpes.  :madman:

Be careful out there kids. :nono:

Oh, hey, look over there.. its a serious thread ....


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

znomit said:


> I bought an MS light of a guy on ebay.
> 6 months later BAM! Herpes.  :madman:
> 
> Be careful out there kids. :nono:
> ...


*
Got to love Friday nights on MTBR :thumbsup:

Time to go lube my chain:shocked:*


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

CrankyPooper said:


> Interesting forum. I never thought to join groups like this because I posited it would be boring and uneventful- but quite honestly it's like one big dysfunctional family.


Welcome to the family.


----------



## abacojeff (Aug 17, 2008)

CrankyPooper said:


> you know abacojeff - at first I was laughing with you, then you disappointed me. Ah well, such is life.


ahhh, but you don't give me credit for answering your question on recomended lights and reputable sellers.... which happened to include Geomangear.

Now I'm disappointed in you.

Or maybe I'm disappointed in your disappointment in me... or how does that go again?


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

SuperJETT said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling that zenmster wasn't getting the answers he wanted so he is now crankypooper continuing the fight as a '3rd party'?


Funny you should say that, I just spotted them both on the magicshine thread, one after other.


----------



## MTSHANK (Dec 18, 2010)

happy with my lights from GeoMan Gear....they are over their heads with the return and are getting them done as soon as they can.......money, is a major factor I'm sure to do the right thing on their end


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

It's pretty much confirmed.



CrankyPooper said:


> Does anyone ride *Joaquin Miller*? I like that for a quick no hassle with (car) traffic ride during the week when I'm in the Oaktown area.





zenmster said:


> This was the first day since the race I jumped on my bike and did some *JoaquinA Milla*...nice to be back in the saddle. Just signed up for the next Boggs race. Thinking of going up before and riding it for the weekend. Jim wasn't kidding when he touted it as single track heaven!!!!





CrankyPooper said:


> I have a friend with a set of *DT SWISS Hubs* and she wants to rebuild them but when I looked at them I couldn't figure out how to get them unscrewed...anyone have any suggestions on where I'd go for this information regarding the process, tools required, replacement parts needed etc?
> Thank you so much in advance.





zenmster said:


> has anyone ever done an overhaul on one and if so can you direct me to overhaul instructions. I've gone to the* DT Swiss* website but still have a lot of questions. I"ve already been given some wrong advice on bearings.


Add in this and a couple more Geomangear threads, and you have a duplicate account.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

*Someone :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:needs to get back on their MEDS!*


----------



## ssuperx10001 (Jan 17, 2004)

*get what you pay for*

I didn't get my replacement battery,i given up on it.Should have put the money toward another lupine or jet light.I don't blame geoman for it,it's just the risks of buying cheap lights off the internet.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Rakuman pass the popcorn [email protected][email protected][email protected]!


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

*I dont' really need to fall in line with other MTBRs*

I'm expressing my thoughts on my experience with them and if you don't like it then stop reading.Last I heard this is America freedom of expression is still permitted. These are my extremely frustrating and negative experiences with GeoMan Gear. Take it, leave it, or ignore it...I dont' really care.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

and I really love that comment about "throwing vendor under the bus..." -that's pretty lame - what only POSITIVE comments about vendor experiences are allowed and if there are any negative ones - well, that's just unacceptable?
That's lame. Whatever dude.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

And no, cranky, I don't have any other lights. Been avoiding the night rides. Borrow some every now and then but usually just stay away from the trails after dusk.


----------



## joedirt24 (Jan 30, 2007)

It's good that you stay off the trails after dark. The Trolls might get you. I have bought Geoman lights. I wasn't expecting much for the price. They suprised me no problems. Just buy replacement battries off them. When your replacements come in you have a extra set. I know I'm awesome. Your welcome.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

My replacement batteries also took 8-9 months.....but I did get them.......


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

joedirt24 said:


> Just buy replacement battries off them. When your replacements come in you have a extra set.


 That would be too easy.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

How do you even know if they got the paperwork if they're not confirming anything osmarandsara? The main concern I have isn't the time frame of replacement but I dont' know if I'm even in the line....

?


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

All this over what, a $30 battery pack? Put your effort and frustration into resolving your problem and move on. Buy a new battery pack and move on with your life. If you do get your replacement, which you probably will, consider that a bonus and keep it as a spare or sell it.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

Joedirt!


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

Jugg you're totally missing the point. But then again, you already know that.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

What is your problem SuperJETT? At least I have a reason to be here on this thread...what's yours? You can carry on for others on this thread to read, I'm putting you on ignore. Peace be with you little guy.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SuperJETT said:


> It's pretty much confirmed.
> Add in this and a couple more Geomangear threads, and you have a duplicate account.


'they' 'both ' don't apparently know how to quote who they are responding to - several posts in a row responding way back previous in the thread to someone - hard to follow when you have to click back and scroll just to piece it together 

Forum usage - learn it


----------



## Elacrosse7 (May 10, 2011)

This has to be a top five thread! Hilarious. Zen and pooper - keep it uP, I'm sure you will get your battery someday.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

Elacrosse7 - you just made me poop my pants - but I wasn't cranky!!!! 
Thx for the light hearted commentary!

Gorgeous day - I may just put on my lights w/o a battery for show today!!!! LOL


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Here's a couple of posts, one from a while ago and one from last week. In the second on GM came forward to help the dude out. The guy refers to me as a "fanboy" cause I compare REI to GM due to custie service. I do feel your pain about not having lights. I've got 2 kids and night riding/skiing is basically the only time I can get out. This being the reason for me initially buying a replacement battery before my recalls got to me. Also the reason I went ahead and bought the upgrades before my recall batteries got to me. If I were you I'd go ahead and buy the replacement battery and get out and ride. Once the recall battery gets to you sell the whole light system, w/ 2 batteries and buy something you think you'll be happy with. Also, experiences like yours seem to be the exception, not the rule. Have faith, master of Zen...



jugdish said:


> Restating the obvious...
> 
> I think all you folks complaining are funny. First off I rode with the recalled batteries (probably 10-15x's) after the initial notice. Keep an eye on them while charging, no worries otherwise. I recycled mine (have to admit I thought twice about it cause they worked fine) a couple days after the recall got to me, bought another cheap battery from him and have done another 8-10 rides I'm guessing with that battery. I'll happily drop $50 to get the upgraded battery (now) and continue riding into fall. I'm as strapped for cash as the next guy but riding at night is what I do, I set my priorities and spend my money where it hopefully benefits me the most. In this case it was upgrading.
> 
> Now I've got my upgrades, done another 3-4 rides with them. I also run the Y cable w/ 2 900's... plenty o' run time.





jugdish said:


> +1
> Yeah, I guess I am a "fanboy." I do compare the two because quite honestly I've had great service from both.
> Couple questions, did you research lights before purchase? Did you research MS on MTBR? Did you read the recall threads? If not I guess you should have.
> If you did then you'd know that GM went above and beyond in a situation many feel he didn't have to do a thing with other than walk away. Personally, the reason I went with GM in the first place (for cheap Chinese lights) was the reputation the original owner who passed away had. I bought a couple of months before the recall. When I read about the recalls I thought I was screwed, and I had talked a friend into MS through GM as well.
> ...


"Then I returned them and got a better battery for nothing."- actually this never happened, I spent the $25 per battery for the upgraded batteries and never did wait for the recalls. Short term memory loss...


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

zenmster said:


> I'm expressing my thoughts on my experience with them and if you don't like it then stop reading.Last I heard this is America freedom of expression is still permitted. These are my extremely frustrating and negative experiences with GeoMan Gear. Take it, leave it, or ignore it...I dont' really care.


Hey Zen, sorry to hear you still haven't gotten your replacement battery. Pretty much I think you've made your point. Everyone get's to complain now and then and for the most part if you don't complain sometimes things don't get done as they should.

Still, there is a fine line between making a problem known or crossing that line and risk becoming what could be called, " a serial whiner". Not that I'm calling you that. We've all heard the expression, "The squeaky wheel gets the grease". Most times that saying holds true. However if the person with the grease refuses to respond you're either going to have to get your own grease or take the wheel off and get a new one. If you just keep complaining without end do not be foolish enough to think that the problem will get resolved. At some point you just have to move on or risk getting tagged as a "Serial Whiner".

Anyway, I hope you get your battery because these kinds of threads are the pits. If it were me and it was my battery that never came....after all this time...:incazzato: (  ) I would cut my losses and just be sure to note my opinion on future threads when people are looking for reliable vendors. In my opinion, that is the best way to handle this issue.


----------



## grumblingcrustacean (Jan 31, 2006)

SuperJETT said:


>


Oh, shush. I'm pretty sure 90% of the age appropriate posters here would fall silent in the presence of women like those in that photo...

-j


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

*thx jug*

I appreciate your post....


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

You state that you mailed the paperwork in June, 2011. According to the "Magicshine Battery Recall" page, that would place you in the group that should have received your replacement batteries in late Nov., 2011. The fact that you have not received the batteries indicates that you have been "lost in the system". The fault could be with USPS, the "Recall Processing Company", Geomangear, or the carrier of the replacement batteries.

At this point, you need to e-mail to [email protected], an *nice* message explaining the situation and repeat this every two days until you get it taken care of. *Do not* wait for months for a response or express a sh!tty attitude. Include your name, your address that Geoman would have on file from your original purchase, your Recall PIN Number (hope you kept a copy as should be done) and your phone number. Thank them for their help in resolving the matter.

While I feel for you, Geomangear has an excellent and well deserved reputation for customer service. It's a shame you have fallen through the crack (so to speak). With the right approach, you should be able get this taken care of quickly.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

How people keep responding throughout the daylight hours of beautiful weather like this? Maybe there's a separate sect of "virtual" mtbrs who mostly live in these places. Because only God knows.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

zenmster said:


> How people keep responding throughout the daylight hours of beautiful weather like this? Maybe there's a separate sect of "virtual" mtbrs who mostly live in these places. Because only God knows.


^^^ ironic post? :nono::skep:


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok, what's your phone number! I'll call you right now!


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Please either quote who you're responding to or mention it in your post. 

Who are you going to call and why?

And why isn't crankypoopster posting any more?

BTW, it's 44F and wet/windy here, no trail riding for a while.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

SuperJETT said:


> Please either quote who you're responding to or mention it in your post.


no doubt


----------



## Elacrosse7 (May 10, 2011)

zenmster said:


> How people keep responding throughout the daylight hours of beautiful weather like this? Maybe there's a separate sect of "virtual" mtbrs who mostly live in these places. Because only God knows.


Cool invention several years ago - mobile phone. No need to be at home in front of your desktop.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

zenmster said:


> How people keep responding throughout the daylight hours of beautiful weather like this? Maybe there's a separate sect of "virtual" mtbrs who mostly live in these places. Because only God knows.


Gmcctr gave you advice which you summarily ignored before posting the above pointless "comment".

FFS ZenPooper give it a rest. Your constant whinging and sniping is bringing this thread's level down to that of a scrap in a high school yard, which is where I suspect you are writing your posts from.

You think you live in the only country on the planet? Or are somehow subjected to the One True Weather?

What were you doing writing at 5:30am anyway... Oh wait, that would be that cunning concept called TIME ZONES.

You're either a teenage troll or just plain thick, I'm having trouble deciding.

People, stop giving this chump advice. He's not listening. He's devolved from ranting on about Geoman to insulting members of this forum, which is way off topic.


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

Interesting hypothesis that I am Zen or is it Zen is me? I haven't been a member long enough to even figure out the people to fashion an appropriate reply but clearly there is a pecking order here or at least a number of different types of people that populate this forum. I only expressed my opinion on this matter. That's it - sorry, I'm not part of any conspiracy theory but if you feel the need to create one, I love good stories.


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

*no way I've got the time to go through all the posts so I'll start with the one right*

in front of me - Graxxor I gotta say you're reply is a little inappropriate not to say inflammatory. Is that what MTBR is all about? Honestly, this is not what I expected:band:

Gotta say, I love the icons you can post here. Hilariously funny.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

highdelll said:


> 'they' 'both ' don't apparently know how to quote who they are responding to - several posts in a row responding way back previous in the thread to someone - hard to follow when you have to click back and scroll just to piece it together
> 
> Forum usage - learn it


:thumbsup: Hard to scroll with the troll!


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Take a page out of Huckin' Kitty's skillz book... rise above the train wreck!


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

Cranky -can't you change your name or something? Seriously.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

Not really since I started this thread!


----------



## ruusta (Jan 30, 2012)

got my battery back from them. they were really nice. sorry you had a bad experience,,seems like they really try hard to do the right thing.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I didn't even get a recall letter or email. I already bought a new light, I don't have time to wait 2 years for my 80 dollar China light to get warrantied. So I bought another China light to replace it with. I don't even really expect or care that my old light's batteries failed after about a year of use. No other manufacturer would warranty batteries nearly a year after purchase especially on such a cheapo light.


----------



## zenmster (Mar 24, 2010)

Thx Rusta - my biggest problem is I just cannot afford to pay $ for new batteries and so I wait it out. Some people have more liquid $ to spend on this sport. I don't. Times are hard and harder for others -and it is what it is. 

The upside of not having much liquid is that I've had to learn to fix and maintain my bike more than I thought I ever would.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi Zenmster

Sorry that you have experienced this issue with your recall claim. Would you mind emailing [email protected] so we can resolve this issue. We are processing claims received in January 2012 at the moment, we are 99% complete on all claims received to date. There have been many parties involved in the process so please email your info so we can correct any issue that may have existed with your claim.

Thanks
GeoMan



zenmster said:


> Thx Rusta - my biggest problem is I just cannot afford to pay $ for new batteries and so I wait it out. Some people have more liquid $ to spend on this sport. I don't. Times are hard and harder for others -and it is what it is.
> 
> The upside of not having much liquid is that I've had to learn to fix and maintain my bike more than I thought I ever would.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I also bought a new MS light. I still have the old one, carry it sometimes as a backup on longer rides. IMHO they are well worth the $.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

$25...really?


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is an expensive but long term solution. Buy a Niterider 750 at REI. Its expensive but you can return it whenever for whatever reason and get a replacement. FOREVER. 

Sucks to spend the extra money but its great that the investment won't be wasted.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

TiGeo said:


> $25...really?


Maybe I'm mistaken as to which light this thread is about? It wasn't a $25 light. See:

http://www.amazon.com/MagicShine-MJ-808E-version-improved-battery/dp/B0051C0RCS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328616991&sr=8-1


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I was refering to the comment that he couldn't afford the pay $25 to expedite getting a new battery through the upgrade geoman offered. I just don't buy it. $25? Thats less than a tank of gas.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Sorry, your comment came right after mine.... I agree with you 100%.


----------



## dirthead451 (Jun 5, 2009)

There was a "problem" with my recall form and the third party never bothered to follow up. 

After months and months, I received batteries that can't be unplugged from and replugged into the light head without resetting them with the charger.

Check out Baja Designs...


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

Regarding the post that these are considered disposable batteries - I never considered GeomanGear Lights to be disposable. I spent in the neighborhood of $250-$300-ish on mine. Hmmmmm...


----------



## CrankyPooper (Feb 3, 2012)

sorry, I meant disposable lights, not batteries.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I got the 808s and they were $80 a piece. Less than 1/2 of big names so while I wouldn't say disposable they aren't exactly expensive.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I probably shouldn't post this but WTH...:devil:

"Z"ster....so G-man finally shows up and offers an olive branch. AFTER ALL THIS TIME!
Are you gonna sit there and take that? I guess you and him are bosom-buddies now. 
Yep, old G-man put the smooth-move on you and now you're as quiet as a mouse. Such a nice little mouse now aren't we? Would mousy like some cheese?... good mouse, nice and quiet mouse. ( :devil::lol::lol::lol:...I know, I know, I just couldn't help myself...Me'sa sorry...:ciappa:


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

My experience with Geomangear is that they do NOT suck and that they actually rule.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

MaximusHQ said:


> My experience with Geomangear is that they do NOT suck and that they actually rule.


Here's an ancient chinese proverb I've just invented:
*One man's suck is another man's rule. *

I always used to suck my 1ft rule In maths class.... Does that count? 
()


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

CrankyPooper said:


> Regarding the post that these are considered disposable batteries - I never considered GeomanGear Lights to be disposable. I spent in the neighborhood of $250-$300-ish on mine. Hmmmmm...


zen, I think you forgot to logout Cranky to post this.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Cat-man-do said:


> I probably shouldn't post this but WTH...:devil:
> 
> "Z"ster....so G-man finally shows up and offers an olive branch. AFTER ALL THIS TIME!
> Are you gonna sit there and take that? I guess you and him are bosom-buddies now.
> Yep, old G-man put the smooth-move on you and now you're as quiet as a mouse. Such a nice little mouse now aren't we? Would mousy like some cheese?... good mouse, nice and quiet mouse. ( :devil::lol::lol::lol:...I know, I know, I just couldn't help myself...Me'sa sorry...:ciappa:


*I laughed my ass off on this. that's some funny chit:thumbsup:*


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Yeah, I figured every one needs a good laugh once and in while. Hopefully he has a sense of humor. 

He did deserve the poke though...


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

Ha, just came across this thread and read it beginning to end (20 minutes of my life I will never get back). Anyway, it is obvious that zen and cranky are the same poser...err poster. Besides the apprarent slip up mentioned above, the posts share similar linguistic trends, and the seem to like to post two to three consecutive posts at a time. Funny stuff.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Zenmster is the yin to CrankyPooper's yang.


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

I purchased 3 systems from GeoMan Gear and only warrantied 1 battery. It has been over a year and nothing but run around. I disposed a working battery and sent that form and still no battery. I belong to the "GEOMAN SUCKS" fanclub. Yes I purchased a ebay replacement battery. So I feel the $25 I spent to replace my battery is my fee to say "GEOMAN SUCKS". OK were even now!


----------



## punkaccountant (Mar 23, 2009)

I just got my replacement battery in the mail today. I literally sent my form in on December 31st. Personally, I'm glad Geo stepped up and did the right thing by 1) informing their customers of the problem 2) going through the legal issues of a formal recall and 3) replacing the affected batteries. I'm sure they took a huge financial hit for this. I would not hesitate buying another lightset from this company.


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

punkaccountant said:


> I just got my replacement battery in the mail today. I literally sent my form in on December 31st. Personally, I'm glad Geo stepped up and did the right thing by 1) informing their customers of the problem 2) going through the legal issues of a formal recall and 3) replacing the affected batteries. I'm sure they took a huge financial hit for this. I would not hesitate buying another lightset from this company.


Shocks,Pegs...Lucky!


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks Geoman, I just got my replacement battery . I too, put off doing the form until mid December...
Frankly I felt a bit guilty as I got a good 2 seasons of use out of it (light use) and felt i got my money's worth.

I need to find something to buy from you again, whether I need it or not!!!!

CDT :thumbsup:


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> Thanks Geoman, I just got my replacement battery . I too, put off doing the form until mid December...
> Frankly I felt a bit guilty as I got a good 2 seasons of use out of it (light use) and felt i got my money's worth.
> 
> *I need to find something to buy from you again, whether I need it or not!!!!*
> ...


*I think I remember Hearing that this hit them with a close to $700, 000 bill. They did right by all of us by doing this. it would have been great if it went real smooth and everybody got their battery's immediately. They did the best they could with the resources available to them.. Sure I had to buy 6 extra battery's just to get me thru the recall period but I dont hold Geoman responsible for that, If you want to be mad at anyone get pissed at Magicshine they are the ones that made the Sh*tty batteries to begin with, The moment Geoman realized there was a issue he did the right thing for his customers and went thru this process to remedy the Issue. Sure some have not received theirs yet but they will. and you will in fact get MORE than you paid for with this top of the line high quality replacement pack. I for one feel I owe Geoman a great big thank you for trying their best to take care of his customers *


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

I can understand the bitterness that some people feel for not getting a working light and battery, but it's obvious that Sheerman went above and beyond what was necessary to see that the right thing was done. Kudos to the guys! $700,000 you say, that's some serious wonga.


----------



## chudaman (Oct 30, 2005)

CdaleTony said:


> Thanks Geoman, I just got my replacement battery . I too, put off doing the form until mid December...
> Frankly I felt a bit guilty as I got a good 2 seasons of use out of it (light use) and felt i got my money's worth.
> 
> I need to find something to buy from you again, whether I need it or not!!!!
> ...


+1 - I waited until January to submit the paperwork, got the replacements today. Thanks Geoman, I will be placing a thank you order shortly.


----------



## yetirich (Jan 12, 2004)

I submitted mine on Dec 30th of 2011. My battery showed up about a week ago.
If Zen/Crappy have time to post all day long in one sentence intervals here...it could take them weeks to send a simple email to GEOMAN.

Thanks for the support GEOMAN. New battery and light work great.


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

TiGeo said:


> Cranky, how better do you think Geoman could have handled this? He has to recall and replace ~10K batteries. This takes time in processing, manufacturing, etc. Again, convenience isn't always guaranteed; he will get his battery, it will just take a long time. If he got an email a week saying "We still don't have them" I bet this guy would still say "GEOMAN SUCKS". If this were me, I would have purchased the better battery for a whopping $25 (less than tank of gas) that was available faster and called it done. You can buy a complete battery/light for $75. Problems happen, deal with them and move on.


A post in another thread said it's over 19K recalls, so just throwing that out there, a small company trying to replace 19,000 units.


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

Gofannon said:


> A post in another thread said it's over 19K recalls, so just throwing that out there, a small company trying to replace 19,000 units.


That's some serious money... I hope Magicshine is recompensing them for their efforts... Wouldn't hold out much luck, though.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

GraXXoR said:


> That's some serious money... I hope Magicshine is recompensing them for their efforts... Wouldn't hold out much luck, though.


MS didn't contribute a thing to this recall. It was all out of Geomangear's pocket.

For all the b!tching they did, Cranky/Zen sure did disappear after Geoman posted. Wusses I tell ya'.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

gmcttr said:


> For all the b!tching they did, Cranky/Zen sure did disappear after Geoman posted. Wusses I tell ya'.


I'm guessing it was confirmed Cranky was a duplicate account.

zenmster
locked - time out

CrankyPooper
banned


----------



## GraXXoR (Sep 29, 2011)

*CrankyZen*



SuperJETT said:


> I'm guessing it was confirmed Cranky was a duplicate account.
> 
> zenmster
> locked - time out
> ...


Erm yep.. Just check out these two posts from earlier this thread.

Classic Oops Moment...


----------

